# GRI referral after tests at Monklands



## Twolinesprettyplease (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi there, I have PCOS which was diagnosed at Monklands Fertility Department.  My husband had a SA and we had numerous blood tests and scans between us over the course of 2 years.  As a result we have been referred by our consultant to GRI for IVF.  Husband just had another SA the other day at GRI and our appointment together is in December.  What should we expect at this next appointment?  Does anyone know how long the Lanarkshire IVF waiting list is?  Sorry for al the questions but I feel that It has taken this long to get anywhere and I'm really quite clueless!


----------

